# Codesys - Kosten? Gebühren? Lizenzmodel?



## D4K!ZZ4 (21 November 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

durfte heute einer Produktvorstellung von WAGO I/O beiwohnen.

Speziell zum Thmea Gebäudeautomation. Eigentlich gaz fein alles.

Was mich jetzt nur etwas irritiert ist das Lizenzmodel von Codesys.

Ich komme ja aus dem Siemenslager und bin gewohnt das ich ne ganze Stange Geld für Software anlegen kann / muss.

Codesys ist anscheinend Kostenlos?!?

Laut Wikipedia werden nur Lizenzkosten für Runtime fällig?
Was betrifft das dann genau?

Das wären dann mal meine ersten Fragen...

Ach ja, läuft das WAGO IO System auch unter der neuen V3.5?
In der Vorstellunge wurde mit 2.3.xxx gearbeitet glaube ich.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## MSB (21 November 2013)

Wago IO 750 geht nur mit Codesys V2.3

Die Runtime Lizenz bezahlst du indirekt mit dem Controller.

Codesys ist zwar kostenlos für uns als Endanwender,
aber nicht für Wago bzw. die Steuerungshersteller.

Daher verkauft dir Wago für vergleichsweise (Siemens) wenig Geld Codesys plus die Wago-spezifischen Targets (sowas ähnliches wie die HW-Konfig).

Mfg
Manuel 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roland Wagner (22 November 2013)

Hallo D4K!ZZ4,



> Was mich jetzt nur etwas irritiert ist das Lizenzmodel von Codesys.



Wir wollen mit CODESYS natürlich niemanden irritieren 

Wie MSB schon geschrieben hat, kann man sich CODESYS kostenlos vom Internet herunterladen (www.codesys.com). Man benötigt dazu nur eine Registrierung, die natürlich auch nichts kostet.



> Codesys ist anscheinend Kostenlos?!?


Nun, es kostet uns schon jede Menge, um das Tool so zu entwickeln und weiterzupflegen. 
Aber wie MSB schreibt: die Nutzung ist für Anwender kostenlos, unser Geld (von dem wir natürlich leben müssen) bekommen wir über die Gerätelizenzen. Insofern zahlt auch ein Anwender indirekt mit.

CODESYS V3 ist übrigens eine komplette Neuentwicklung. D.h. CODESYS V2.3 Geräte können damit nicht programmiert werden. Mehr Informationen zu den beiden Versionen und vor allem eine Gegenüberstellung der Eigenschaften findet man unter http://de.codesys.com/das-system.html und dort in der Registerkarte "Versionen".


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 November 2013)

Hallo Herr Wagner

Das Lizenzmodel von 3S ist für die Anwender optimal.
Ich konnte mir die Software downloaden, um vor dem Training bei 3S Erfahrungen zu sammeln.
Und das ohne Unsummen ausgeben zu müssen wie bei .....


Was ich aber nicht verstehe:

Wenn ich dieses Tool nutzen will:

http://store.codesys.com/ethercat-io-link-terminal-el6224.html#Demolizenz

muss ich 500€ + den Dongle bezahlen.

Warum werden hier die Kosten nicht auf das Gerät umgelegt?

Bei Siemens gibt es das PCT gratis und kann sogar StandAlone also ohne Step7 installiert werden.


----------



## Roland Wagner (22 November 2013)

Hallo Audsuperuser,



> Das Lizenzmodel von 3S ist für die Anwender optimal.


vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. 



> Warum werden hier die Kosten nicht auf das Gerät umgelegt?


Das hat zwei Gründe:
* Nicht alle unsere direkten Kunden werden pauschal für etwas bezahlen, wovon sie kaum Nutzen haben. D.h. ein Gerätehersteller wird kaum pauschal wegen einer IO-Link-Unterstützung seine Steuerung für alle seine Kunden teurer machen, nur weil das vielleicht irgendwann mal einer seiner Kunden gern haben möchte. Um solche Zusatzfunktionen individueller nutzbar zu machen, haben wir eben den CODESYS Store eingerichtet. Damit eben Anwender wie Sie genau die Funktionen dazukaufen können, die gerade benötigt werden. Und zwar auf der Geräteseite wie auf dem Programmierplatz. Beim Store geht es nicht primär darum, neue Einnahmequellen zu erschließen, sondern Zusatzfunktion individuell anbieten zu können. Wie das eben auch bei den anderen App-Shops der Welt so ist 
* Eine Lizensierung solcher Zusatzfunktionen pro Gerät war technisch bislang jedoch noch nicht möglich. Wir sind gerade bei, die entsprechende Erweiterung einzuführen, zunächst auf SoftSPS-Plattformen unter Windows und Linux. Und sobald unsere Kunden dann auch die entsprechenden Updates ihrer Geräte gemacht haben, dann auch auf weiteren Steuerungen. Dann wird es möglich, für deutlich weniger Geld so eine Zusatzfunktion für ein einzelnes Gerät und damit für eine einzelne Applikation freizuschalten. Das ist dann auch etwas, was Sie Ihrem Kunden einfach durchschleifen können. So nach dem Motto: "Wenn Du IO-Link-Anbidung willst, kostet die Zusatzoption noch einmal eine zusätzliche Lizenzgebühr von ...". Ob das für Sie so durchsetzbar ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht. In jedem Fall wird diese Geräte-Lizenz dann deutlich günstiger, als eine pauschale Arbeitsplatz-Lizenz und somit viel interessanter, wenn man die Option nur einmal benötigt.

Ich hoffe, die Erläuterung schafft ein wenig Verständnis für die Vorgehensweise und deren Beweggründe.


----------



## D4K!ZZ4 (22 November 2013)

Hallo,

oh da hob ich wohl etwas für Aufsehen gesorgt 

Ich werde die Software auf jeden Fall mal testen.

Auf den ersten Blick gefällt mir das alles recht gut.

Kann ja sowiso nicht schaden Codesys mal genauer kennenzulernen 

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für alle Antworten hier im Thread.

Grüße Chris


----------

